# Place of service for Capsule Endoscopy 91110 on Medicare patient



## jynbean (Aug 10, 2010)

We had a Medicare patient - who was inpatient who had a Capsule Endoscopy and Medicare part B is saying we cant bill this procedure with the INPATIENT place of service.

Does this code require mod TC or 26


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 10, 2010)

it is a designated outpatient only procedure, if the patient was inpatient then there is nothing you can do except appeal with a letter of explanation.


----------



## jynbean (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you for the quick answer, but I am so new at this I have to ask - HOW do you know this is designated as outpatient?  Where do I look - or is this something in my CPT book?  

THANK YOU FOR your help !


----------

